# Apple Stuffed Cornish Hens



## GB (Nov 28, 2004)

Apple Stuffed Cornish Hens

Makes 6 servings.
6 thawed game hens
3 Tbsp butter
1/2 chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped onion
6 cup dry bread cubes
1 tsp poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp allspice
2 cup chopped, unpeeled apples
1/4 cup raisins

Rinse hens; pat dry with paper towels. In large skillet, melt butter.
Saute celery and onion until tender. Stir in bread cubes, seasonings,
apples and raisins; toss lightly to mix. Lightly stuff hens with apple
mixture. Place on a rack in a roasting pan. Bake 350*F. for 1 1/2 hours
or until tender. Baste occasionally with drippings.

***This recipe was originally posted by Filus59602


----------



## neclark (Nov 29, 2004)

*Let me recommend...*

...stuffing the cavaties of Rock Cornish Hens with quartered limes, and roasting the bird-lettes breast-side down for at least 3/4 of their total cooking time - then flipping them breast-side up for the last portion of time. Remove the limes promptly, so they don't bitter the meat.

The juice from the limes permeates the breast meat, and gives it a wonderful fragrance and -flavor...and there's less chance of food poisoning from under-cooked stuffing, since you're discarding the "stuffing" -- and the citrus juices have natural anti-bacterial properties.


----------

